# Kona Dew anyone?



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm currently commuting on a Schwinn Madison (SS). It's a great bike that's been used for commuting and road rides. Long story short, I now have my road bike with me and am thinking about getting a more casual/all-rounder commuter since after 2 years of living in Berlin I've been using a bike far more than I was when in Australia. Everything we need or place we want to go to are within a 15km ride and although we have a car and good public transport it's far easier and cheaper.

Whilst I have 28c tires with fenders on the Schwinn, there's no rack and I'm finding it less than optimal having to stuff shopping into my bag. I know I could use P-clamps for a rack, but it just seems like a band-aid solution. Selling the Schwinn used shouldn't be an issue as the Fixie trend here is still going big and strong. Could easily get 2/3's for what I paid for it.

Was looking at a Kona Dew in Black since it's got big clearances (good since we get snow here), all the braze-ons I could ever want and a geo that's more suited to the start/stop nature commuting here in the city. I could always monstercross it with drop bars (like the Dew Drop). It's got pretty average components but that also makes it less attractive to thieves and far cheaper to replace/maintain since so many bikes get locked together on bike racks.

My only concern is that it might be too much of a compromise on speed in comparison to say a flat-bar road bike. I only had a short spin on the weekend since there's still a lot of ice on the ground. So was wondering if anyone's had any experience with the Dew or similar? And is this speed thing just all in my head??


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have always enjoyed riding that kind of bike-a hybrid with a solid fork.

They are really great utility bikes, just add fenders and a rack.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the speed thing is probably all in your head.

I'm a heavy, below average rider and can maintain 15-16mph on my wide slicked rigid aluminum mountain bike if the road is fairly flat. That seems adequate for commuting. Even in rolling hills I can average ~13mph over 18 miles. Slow compared to a drop bar road bike but do you need to be a racer on your commute? I also have to think that the Dew would be a faster bike than my 12 year old XC bike.

I've seen one of these in person and really think they're a cool bike. Typical Kona geometry and built specifically for fast town/commuting. As long as you dont mind flat bars, it's a good bike.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been in search of the "perfect commuter" for quite some time. I've gotten a few bikes to try and fit the bill, but have always compromised. What I'm currently running, which is very similar to the Dew, is the Fisher Wingra.










Just like you mentioned, I slapped on some road bars with Campy shifters. I have a single ring in the front, and 8 speed Shimano in the back. It's a great commuter, though it's a little specialized. Since it can take a disc brake rear wheel, just like the Dew, it has a 135mm rear hub. So none of my road wheelsets work on it. It's always nice to be able to switch wheelsets on a dime when it goes from snowy/icy (use studded tires), to clear streets(use slick 32C tires) without the hassle of actually changing tires. However, I have to use the same rear wheel all the time since I only have one 135mm hubbed rear wheel. 

I did set it up with a rear disc brake and love being able to stop in any weather. It's been crazy crappy around my area with just breaking a record of 72 days straight with at least an inch of snow on the ground. However, accompanied by that snow is really cold weather. We haven't had a day above 40 degrees since December 4th, I think? I have a real hard time with the thought of cleaning my bike when it's mid 20s for a high. Plus, I need to re-cable it since the shifting has gone to crap.

So is it worth it? Before the Wingra, I had been using a Bianchi Castro Valley. It's a steel framed commuter bike that felt like a noodle. I tried using it for competitive group rides, but could feel the weight and the sponginess bringing me down. When I got the Wingra and set it up as a roadie, I did a group ride and could keep up with the fast guys mostly. It's a stiff aluminum frame, so that's nice. I usually use heavier components on it since it's strictly a commuter now and being abused pretty bad, so it's not as fast as it used to be. 

I would say, the Dew would probably be efficient enough to feel fast. With the heavier low-end components, it may not get stolen, but it won't feel as fast as a SS flat bar roadie - mainly on the hills. But that's what gears are for. So like my perfect commuter quest - it's always going to be a compromise.


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had a Dew for a few years now, and I rarely use it except for some light trail riding and in the snow. I usually commute on a Honky Tonk, but with all of the bad weather we've been having here in the NE US, I decided to get a real beast of a winter bike. I picked up a Dew Drop on clearance and I am loving it. I put on Freddy Fenders and a rack, and have been riding it non-stop for the past couple of weeks. It rolls fairly smooth and takes a beating. The drop bars give you more hand positions, and I much prefer the road bike position to the upright hybrid position.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

my brother rode cross country on a dew a couple years ago, and used it as his main mode of transportation for a few months after. he loved it, and would still be riding it if someone hadn't stolen it.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Delete


----------



## dawes56 (Sep 6, 2006)

FWIW I have an 06 Dew Deluxe (compares to the current Dew Plus). I considered switching to drops but tried Soma Sparrow Bars (mounted inverted) and finally settled on Velo Orange Milan Bars (also mounted inverted). These give a more aggressive position, narrower bars, and more comfortable wrist angles. 

As for speed, I am sure the bike would be faster with narrower tires, but I love the Conti Country Ride 37c's that came stock with the bike. I am, however, retired, and am in no particular hurry to get anywhere anyway.


----------



## Amanda.78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an '09 Dew Plus. His name is Mike, and I love him.

I picked him up last spring, hadn't ridden a bike in 15 years.

1600 Miles on him so far, including one full century, 4 metric centuries, lots of hills, and lots of commuting. I added fenders, an axiom rear rack, and just recently switched over to some 700 x 28 tires. The skinnier tires offer much less rolling resistance, yet still let ya go anywhere.

I added ergon grips, as I was having a bit of numbness in my wrists on the long rides, and I've toyed with swapping out to some trekking bars.

I also added some SPD pedals. I love the quick-stopping disc brakes.

I've also made some bucket panniers for grocery getting, and recently got a "trunk" that stays on all the time.

A couple of weeks ago, Platypius and I built up a new front wheel for it with a generator hub. I can't wait to get my new headlight!

Overall, I think it's a great bike. Yes, Yes I do.


----------



## crtj (Mar 26, 2006)

Dew FS here, somewhat pimped up (ergons as well; stronger disk brakes; favorite seat). I'm coming from a MTB background but spending more and more time on the road. I love the bike. Simple, just works, great value.


----------

